# IBS or gallbladder



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I am new to this board I need help,I have been suffering from recurrent episodes(1 to 3 months)of painful D and abdominal pain in the right side for 6 years , no nausea. I was first diagnosed with IBS, recently an ultra sound of my gallbladder revealed multiple stones and a small contracted gallbladder, are these symptoms of D and abdominal pain consistent with IBS or gallbladder. I thought that gallbladder symptoms are nausea, pain in the right side but no D. can someone tell me if this is possible??


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

After posting tonight, I read down the board and came up on your posting. Read mine that I sent earlier tonight and compare the similarities. I thought it was interesting! Maybe if one of us gets answers, the other will too! Good luck, pmd


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Hi PMD I posted a reply to your message today,sorry it took so long, check it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, i had strange symptoms for 3 wks prior to my gall bladder removal. I had pain in my lower right side and upper right side, blood in stool, some d., mucus stool, and only nausea when it got so bad that i had to go to the ER. On the xray, they said i actually looked constipated, despite me telling them about the d. my point is, gall bladder symptoms can vary. i went thru slews of tests bf they nailed down gall bladder. good luck


----------

